
Google must extend payments across Europe for use of content - lleims
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/07/us-europe-google-idUSBRE9160ZM20130207
======
drucken
Google deserve all the hassle and costs they get now from _everyone_ , after
ceding to the French without any meaningful fight and therefore setting a
precedent.

